# chainsaw questions



## RexB (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking to purchase my FIRST chainsaw and need advice, suggestions, help on buying one. I used one many years ago on my parents farm (30 years ago). Not sure this goes on this category...

I'm leaning toward a Stihl, small one, maybe 12-14 inch blade. I want to keep the weight down as I have arm strength issues, able to hold 10-20 pounds for a couple minutes before setting it down. I'd also like a case for it, to hold oil, a tool or two, and most importantly to keep any leakage in the vehicle to a minimum. 

My brother recommended I also purchase 3 extra chains so when I hit a rock, metal that it will be easy to continue.

Thanks again for help. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

Rex, there's many consideration when choosing a chainsaw. Not trying to get all up in your business but before we even ask some basic questions has your doc cleared you for it? It can be quite strenuous and if you're limited to a few minutes at a time I'm thinking you need to borrow or rent one first just to make sure you don't spend several hundred dollars only to find out you do not want to do it.

Really nice to see you around again Rex!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevin has made a very good point.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2015)

I have to agree with checking with the doctor first, possible that an electric might be best for light cutting in a 12-14 inch saw? Much lighter to lift. But of course much lighter duty cutting..


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

Not much though. A quality electric chainsaw with a nice sharp chain is a bad ass wood eater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2015)

I personally like my Stihl. Think you could probably get by with 2 extra chains (3 total). Concur with comments above that you should consider renting first, or possibly purchasing an electric. Another alternative is to find someone else to do the heavy cutting for you, allowing you to focus on the lighter work which is probably more fun anyway for you. Chuck


----------



## RexB (Nov 27, 2015)

The doctor says its okay, just to take it easy. The reason I want this is because I'm a wood turner (I think I'm a beginner and that's why my wife and I are going to the Fl symposium 5-7 Feb!!) and of course need to cut any wood that I may happen upon or get asked to help with. I have a friend who has an electric that he lets me use, if I schedule the times. 

The reason for not getting the electric one is that when I'm driving around the area, sometimes trees are down and electricity isn't close, and I don't have a portable generator to power it. 
I will let someone else do anything that I don't think I can handle, GLADLY! 

Hope this clears up your thoughtful suggestions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

A 50ish cc saw by stihl husqvarna or any major manufacturer would be a good choice. Doesn't have to be a pro model no more tan you will use it. Just keep a sharp chain on it. Find a local dealer with a good reputation and lean toward that brand. It will most likely be stihl they have the best dealer network by far.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2015)

Lots of people on here with lots more chainsaw expertise than me, But I have a Echo cs520, 50 cc. It has been bullet proof. I've had it 7 years, and I've never even changed the spark plug yet, I just blow out the air filter occasionally, and it just keeps going. I'm thinking the case you describe will probably have to be a separate purchase........


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2015)

Echo makes quality stuff. It's in the _" or any major manufacturer would be a good choice" _category.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2015)

I own Husqvarna, Echo, and Stihl. Makita's and Dolmars are also worth a look. Stay away from Ryobi, Homelite, Craftsman, and Poulan saws, all the new ones by these brands are what us in the business call disposable, you buy them, run em till they quit, and throw em away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 30, 2015)

I use a Husky and a little Stihl mostly. The Husky is a 455 and I use it for falling and bucking rounds or logs, seems like the Stihl is a 021 and I use it around the mill and for bucking limbs because of it's light weight. My only problem with the Husky is that I don't have enough ballast so I have to switch to the lighter saw so I don't get wore out to fast.
If you have a decent service shop around you a good name is worth the few extra bucks anytime. Always buy what you can get worked on locally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a Stihl 250 with a 16 inch bar and I love it. I also have a husky 455 and as Alan says it can wear you down pretty fast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2015)

There's a used husky 550xp for 350.00 or less in my town right now...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> There's a used husky 550xp for 350.00 or less in my town right now...



550's are great saws - professional grade - and that is a good price if in good shape. I wish I could spare the change right now I would snatch it up in a heartbeat if he would take $300.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2015)

I still want a ported 362xp. This 394 is killing me on small stuff lol.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 550's are great saws - professional grade - and that is a good price if in good shape. I wish I could spare the change right now I would snatch it up in a heartbeat if he would take $300.



2 years old, states light usage. I'm tempted to go make an offer on it but traffic has been down at the shop lately so my wife would probably shoot me....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I still want a ported 362xp. This 394 is killing me on small stuff lol.



If the 394 is your only saw you def need something smaller. When my 346 was ported it was as strong or stronger than the 562, but a ported 562 would be awesome. 60cc is the only class saw I do not own because with a ported 50cc you don't need a 60cc. Wish I could get my ported Dolmar acting right. Probably gonna have to send it to someone who knows what they're doing with Dolmars. Our guy didn't and became scarce as hen's teeth when I told him it wasn't right.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> 2 years old, states light usage. I'm tempted to go make an offer on it but traffic has been down at the shop lately so my wife would probably shoot me....



If you can find a way to swing it you won't regret it (provided it's in stated shape). DO a compression test if you look at it - that's about all you need to know before buying.


----------

